# 시경



## Mallarme

아침 7 시경

'시경'은 무슨 뜻입니까?  그냥 '시' 하고 똑같으나요?  사전에서 찾아보니까 그럴듯한 뜻이 없었어요...

아침 7 시경 = 7 o'clock in the morning?

부탁합나다.


----------



## Anais Ninn

'-경' is a suffix which indicates approximation in time.
그래서, 아침 7시경은 around 7 o'clock in the morning란 뜻입니다. 

연습문제: 다음은 무슨 뜻일까요?
1. 어제 오후경 
2. 작년 4월경

도움이 되었으면 좋겠습니다.

Anais


----------



## Mallarme

Anais Ninn said:


> '-경' is a suffix which indicates approximation in time.
> 그래서, 아침 7시경은 around 7 o'clock in the morning란 뜻입니다.
> 
> 연습문제: 다음은 무슨 뜻일까요?
> 1. 어제 오후경
> 2. 작년 4월경
> 
> 도움이 되었으면 좋겠습니다.
> 
> Anais



연습문제 주셔서, 고맙습니다!

1. 어제 오후경  = around noon yesterday
2. 작년 4월경 = around April last year

이거에 관련된 질문 또 하나 있읍니다:

"-선"도 또같은 뜻입니까? 
예를 들으면:

로드리게스는 해당 건물의 경비원으로 있다 해고당했고 재산은 5백만 원*선*, 빚은 1억원이 넘는 생활고에 시달려온 것으로 알려졌습니다. 

그럼 이 문장에 있는 "5백만 원선"은 around 5 million won 이란 뜻입니까? 

도와주셔서 고맙습니다!


----------



## Anais Ninn

In this case, you understood the meaning of the sentence correctly. Technically speaking, -선 is used to indicate the limit. I would rewrite the sentence to 로드리게스는 해당 건물의 경비원으로 있다 해고당했고 재산은 5백만원 정도, 빚은 1억원이 넘는 생활고에...

Sample sentence with -선: 
결혼 경비는 5백만 원선으로 생각하고 있어. 
I'm thinking of around up to 5 million won for my wedding. 

도움이 되었으면 좋겠습니다.

아 참, 그리고 연습 문제 잘 하셨습니다. 단, around noon yesterday는 어제 정오경 또는 어제 낮 12시경입니다. 어제 오후경은 some time yesterday afternoon (literal translation: around afternoon, yesterday)입니다.

Anais


----------

